# Padlock boots??



## Catharrell (Jul 19, 2014)

I need some suggestions for a pair of padlock boots. I have fat calves and ankles and most padlock boots are too tall. Please someone give me a suggestion!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I liked my Ariat Terrains with a pair of half chaps. Much cheaper option than trying to find tall boots to fit my man-calves. 

I've heard good things about the Ariat Heritage paddock boots.


----------

